# how to install fence with a paver patio



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure how anyone's going to be of much help without at least some pictures and a location.
I'd be installing the fence first then the pavers.
Fences are never attached to a sidewalk.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

fence posts should be set in concrete beneath the pavers


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

mark out your fence posts where they will land on the paver. bore out the hole. then cut the jointing sand and pop out a couple pavers to dig your fence post and install. back fill, compact, bedding sand, slip the paver with the hold bored out down over the post. fiddle with the pavers to get them back in and joint fill. done. weakness of this plan is that you need to be pretty accurate with where the final post will be, if you not accurate you will have to start cutting your paver or replace with new to get it exact fit.


----------



## JustScrewIt (Mar 14, 2015)

I second Joe's suggestion to install the fence first. Also, would be helpful to know what kind of "decorative fence" it is (wood, plastic, iron, composite...? *shudder*)


----------



## fortunerestore (Mar 6, 2014)

Definitely some pictures of the real location will help in giving the right suggestion. However, you can start installing the fence first and then go for pavers. Begin with marking out your fence posts, bore out the hole and cut the jointing sand. Adding here, you will need to be little more cautious with the final post.


----------

